
Microsoft restores transfer rights for retail Office 2013 copies - Lightning
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-restores-transfer-rights-for-retail-office-2013-copies-7000012200/
======
gnu8
The words in the license don't matter, everyone had the right to transfer
their software from one computer to another the whole time.

See: <http://cr.yp.to/softwarelaw.html>

~~~
tzs
That's not true in the 7th Circuit in the US [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProCD_v._Zeidenberg>

~~~
gnu8
Zoidberg probably would not hold up if challenged, because the opportunity to
decline the license and return the software does not materially exist. But I
realize that until someone tries it in court, it's just a theory.

------
iyulaev
This restriction had me looking back to office 2010 for my upcoming PC
purchase. Glad to see it was lifted.

According to the old license, you get office for the life of your PC. If I
drop my PC in the sink 1 week after purchase, I need to fork over another
fistful of $$$ to use office again. Pretty lame.

------
richardw
Sadly, there's not much recourse for those who bought 2010 because 2013 was
hobbled by the policy. This came up at work this week, and a friend ended up
getting 2010.

------
jpdoctor
I suspect they realized that they were just encouraging a switch to google
docs and friends. So yes, it was a dumbass move but I'll give them points for
having the organizational intelligence to recognize what a dumbass move they
made.

Now about that Win8 fiasco....

~~~
WayneDB
Have you tried it? I've been using it for months and I find it to be simply
fantastic. I love the new direction, all except for the store lock-in on the
Metro side of things (thanks Apple!)

What's the fiasco?

------
meaty
This is welcome news. At least they are listening to people these days.

~~~
largesse
Nope, I think this is just a legal compliance issue.

